# Anyone know where to get E track for sliding tank tops ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a small tank with frogs in it. It has sliding bypass style glass doors on the top of it, which can slide open from either side, but it needs repair.

The glass is held in place by some plastic track, that has the shape of a capital letter E when you look at it in profile.

Unfortunately this track is in two pieces, so that if I slide one door too far over, the shorter piece of track tends to fall into the tank. It upsets the frogs when I have to go fishing for the track and while the doors are open, the frogs can jump out. Makes feeding time a real PITA too.

The problem is easily solved if I can just find some replacement track in the right size, but I have no idea where to get it. Tried looking up Home Depot but if they have it, I was clearly not using the right search terms to find it on their site. I know Knape & Vogt makes this type of track but I couldn't find any source online that was Canadian. 

This type of track is made in plastic, in a few colours and even in aluminum, and is used for many other applications besides sliding glass tank tops. I'm fairly sure it's used on some reptile tanks. Medicine cabinets with sliding mirror doors & some display cabinets use it too, so it must be available, but where ?

If anyone knows where to get it, I would appreciate knowing. Black would be preferable, but I'll take any colour I can get.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I bought some a while back at a glass shop. Might be able to find the same thing at any hardware store if you look hard enough. One of those things that is hard to ask help finding what you don't even know what it's really called. I think the guy called it a track.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is usually called E-Channel, and it's purpose is for use as a track. It normally comes as a pair, with one part being deeper than the other so the sliding doors can be inserted or removed. Big Al's in Whitby has it on pretty much all of it's tanks so it must be readily available (maybe even there). The ones normally sold as a set means you likely aren't going to use the shallower piece.


----------



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

You might want to give Castle Glass a call - they are in Port Credit. Other wise, i know of a few extrusion companies that we use in the sign and display business that might have something. Let me make a few calls for you!

I'm assuming you only need a few feet of it?


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

If I remember, I bought some from Frank's a couple of years ago. Worked great. Dunno if he carries the stuff anymore though.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks people, for all the good ideas.

Signguy, I never heard of Castle Glass, but l can call them. Though if you can find a source, that would be lovely too. I'd need about 4 feet for this tank, and I don't care if I have to buy it in sets. I am rather hoping my froggies will give me tadpoles at some point, then I'd need another tank top !

Frank just opened a new store, didn't he ? Over near the Pacific Mall.. I should drop in anyway next time I'm up there, even if he hasn't got it on hand, surely he'd know where to find it. Though that might not mean anywhere close.. worth asking.

BillD, thanks for the name. I know what you mean about the tracks being in sets.. like in my medicine cabinet. Should be ok to use the top track for this tank repair and then have the bottom track handy for the next sliding top I want to make. But I am not likely to make it to Whitby any time soon. I wonder if the local BAs would know.. I'll ask. I've never seen it there, but they might know where to get it. 

If I could glue the track into place though, having the set would be necessary to get the doors out to clean. I found an adhesive recently that's aquarium safe and works on almost all plastics, so it might work for this purpose. Stuff's expensive as can be, but I still have the tube I bought to make a cricket house out of a plastic storage box, so I could use that.


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

I got mine at Aquatic kingdom. If your in mississauga your close by


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

No kidding.. they're right down the road ! Thanks, that makes it much simpler.


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> No kidding.. they're right down the road ! Thanks, that makes it much simpler.


Ask the owner for it. They dont keep out on the shelves


----------

